# Hummingbird Lazer Inlay kits for 3/8" Tubes?



## renowb (Apr 15, 2012)

Are there any hummingbird lazer inlay kits available for the 3/8" tube, majestic squires? Thanks for your input.


----------



## Pens By Scott (Apr 15, 2012)

i'm curious about this too.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Apr 16, 2012)

I would make them for people when they ask. I have to make at least four at a time.


----------

